# Fire extinguisher locations in S-2 Self-Storage



## NerdelbaumFrinkJr (Mar 11, 2020)

Single-story, 40' x 140' S-2 occupancy. Basically 2 rows back-to-back of 10'x20' self-storage units with roll up doors, stud divide walls with ply'd sheathing. 1 ADA unit at one end. 5,600 sq ft total, unheated, non-sprinkled. Per NFPA 10 and IFC 906, I understand the maximum travel distance to a fire extinguisher is 75 feet. But where do you put the fire extinguishers? Because all the units are locked and accessible by the individual renters (and the property owner). Can the owner just install a extinguisher in the middle unit along each sidewall and provide a sticker on the door 'Fire Exitinguisher Inside'?


----------



## classicT (Mar 11, 2020)

Typically installed on the wall within an inset cabinet. Make sure to provide appropriate signage.


----------



## classicT (Mar 11, 2020)

Like this...







Note that the red box hanging from the left wall is a cabinet with an extinguisher.


----------



## classicT (Mar 11, 2020)

Sorry for the third post, but are you also providing fire sprinklers? Storage units such as these will often be used for the storage of furniture and mattresses.

As such, IBC 903.2.9 #5 will require sprinkers if the facility is larger than 2,500sf. One thing to note here is that it does not specify fire area, but the total area of the occupancy. Simply using fire barriers every 2,500sf is not enough to omit sprinklers.

*903.2.9 Group S-1*
An _automatic sprinkler system _shall be provided throughout all buildings containing a Group S-1 occupancy where one of the following conditions exists:

A Group S-1 _fire area _exceeds 12,000 square feet (1115 m2).
A Group S-1 _fire area _is located more than three stories above _grade plane_.
The combined area of all Group S-1 _fire areas _on all floors, including any mezzanines, exceeds 24,000 square feet (2230 m2).
A Group S-1 _fire area _used for the storage of commercial motor vehicles where the _fire area _exceeds 5,000 square feet (464 m2).
A Group S-1 occupancy used for the storage of upholstered furniture or mattresses exceeds 2,500 square feet (232 m2).


----------



## NerdelbaumFrinkJr (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for the helpful posts. This was permitted as S-2 occupancy, so #903.2.9 does not apply. It is not sprinkled. The fire extinguisher cabinet location is logical, given that any renter can access it easily. It is a self storage in rural Wisconsin, so I see the extinguisher getting stolen by bored teenagers.


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2020)

NerdelbaumFrinkJr said:


> Thanks for the helpful posts. This was permitted as S-2 occupancy, so #903.2.9 does not apply. It is not sprinkled. The fire extinguisher cabinet location is logical, given that any renter can access it easily. It is a self storage in rural Wisconsin, so I see the extinguisher getting stolen by bored teenagers.




Most places have cameras today, and hopefully the place is a little secure???

I vote for number 3 thread reply


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 11, 2020)

what is that dinky fire extinguisher going to put out, by the time someone gets it the building will be a goner


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2020)

TheCommish said:


> what is that dinky fire extinguisher going to put out, by the time someone gets it the building will be a goner



The car that is burning, while being unloaded


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 12, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 12, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> As such, IBC 903.2.9 #5 will require sprinkers if the facility is larger than 2,500sf. One thing to note here is that it does not specify fire area, but the total area of the occupancy. Simply using fire barriers every 2,500sf is not enough to omit sprinklers.



This is an interesting interpretation for me, my BO & FM both agree the that the fire barrier creates "seperate bldgs" there for NS.


----------



## classicT (Mar 12, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> This is an interesting interpretation for me, my BO & FM both agree the that the fire barrier creates "seperate bldgs" there for NS.


Fire barriers create separate fire areas....only fire walls create separate buildings.

And per the IFC interpretation (link below), the fire area is not the driving factor.

http://www3.iccsafe.org/cs/committeeArea/pdf_file/FI_12_20_14.pdf


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 12, 2020)

My bad meant Firewalls, the link you gave I will bring up to them. Thanks!


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2020)

cda said:


> Most places have cameras today, and hopefully the place is a little secure???
> 
> I vote for number 3 thread reply


You can also alarm the extinguisher. Is there an onsite manager?


----------

